# Redford, MI - 99 f450 4x4 v10



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Rusty but trusty. 1 winter plowing. I put this together last fall and used it all winter. I traded it to my neighbor this spring for some mowing work. Well he didn't mow and I took the truck back. The truck runs like a top, and drives like a car, literally 1 handed driving and steering. It's really just to big for my route. The bed is shot, the dump itself works but needs a hydro line replaced. I have more pics if needed, and I think I lost the plow controller. More more info in ad...
$5000 for a plowsite member.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/99-f450-4x4-dump-salt-truck/6692734914.html


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

The bed is shot, how bad is it?

Can it be saved or is it past that


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump. Wont win any beauty pageants but will plow just as much snow as a 2018 that cost 90k.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sold.


----------

